# advice on jobs



## bikergirl (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi every one we r looking to come out in November this year pathos I work as a nursery nurse NVQ level 3 can anyone let me know if there are any jobs in child care  or anyone looking for wanting people to look after children.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Unless you have already been offered a job to come to my advice is don't do it.
Jobs are like hens teeth here, in other words pretty well non existant

Secondly please do not use text speak it is a violation of rule 6. 
Thirdly its Pafos/Pafos, not Pathos


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Veronica is correct, jobs are almost non existent. Also your NVQ qualification will not be recognised, it is only a UK qualification and you do need to speak Cypriot Greek or perhaps Russian for any chance of any employment.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Veronica said:


> Unless you have already been offered a job to come to my advice is don't do it.
> Jobs are like hens teeth here, in other words pretty well non existant
> 
> Secondly please do not use text speak it is a violation of rule 6.
> Thirdly its Pafos/Pafos, not Pathos


A little bossy tonight Veronica? 

There is a shortage a jobs so I wouldn't do it. We would love to move over buy the current job situation means that we can't do it just yet! We will have to wait until we retire (along way off£


----------



## Maisiesmum (Jun 12, 2013)

Hello biker girl. We are also moving to paphos in November. I am a childminder but won't be doing it when we have moved as will be helping hubby with new buisness plus have a 3 yr old daughter that will keep me busy. We are going over next Friday for a week to sort out the last few bits and bobs for hubby's buisness and looking at rental property. When in November are you moving over?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Maisiesmum said:


> Hello biker girl. We are also moving to paphos in November. I am a childminder but won't be doing it when we have moved as will be helping hubby with new buisness plus have a 3 yr old daughter that will keep me busy. We are going over next Friday for a week to sort out the last few bits and bobs for hubby's buisness and looking at rental property. When in November are you moving over?


I hope everything works out with your husbands business MM. I am intrigued to know more about it once you are ready to reveal it. (But do remember you must be careful not to appear to be advertising. Better to say via pm what it is)
It is lucky you won't need to worry about childminding jobs.

This is my worry for bikergirl as I really do not think there is much of this sort of work here now. Most Brits who live here are older couples with no young children so very little need for childminders and not having any other languages pretty well precludes any work from any other nationalilty.
Bikergirl I may have seemed harsh earlier but I really worry about people who copme here without having a guaranteed income these days. A few years ago it was easier to at least pick up some part time work in the tourist industry but now with so many Cypriots out of work these jobs will more and more be going to them (Cypriots look after their own (as is only right IMO)

Veronica


----------



## Maisiesmum (Jun 12, 2013)

Veronica said:


> I hope everything works out with your husbands business MM. I am intrigued to know more about it once you are ready to reveal it. (But do remember you must be careful not to appear to be advertising. Better to say via pm what it is)
> It is lucky you won't need to worry about childminding jobs.
> 
> This is my worry for bikergirl as I really do not think there is much of this sort of work here now. Most Brits who live here are older couples with no young children so very little need for childminders and not having any other languages pretty well precludes any work from any other nationalilty.
> ...



Veronica will pm you as soon as I'm allowed;-). Totally understand about why Cypriots are giving the very few jobs available to fellow Cypriots And like you I feel it's how it should be too. I really hope that tho ge start looking up for Cyprus in the near future!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Veronica said:


> (But do remember you must be careful not to appear to be advertising. Better to say via pm what it is)
> Veronica


Yes, please PM everyone on the forum as we all want to know !



Pete


----------



## bikergirl (Oct 27, 2007)

Thank you for the reply s we are both aware of the job situation this is why we have money to live on while there I was just looking for some info as doing nothing all day is not something I have ever done once again a big thank you


----------

